# 250-pound pot bust sparks Back Bay chase



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*250-pound pot bust sparks Back Bay chase*

By O'Ryan Johnson
It sounds like a scene from a made-in-Massachusetts thriller, but authorities said anyone who saw cops chasing a BMW through...


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Scrotes had a SKS in the car and that jerk Menino does not think the BPD need Patrol Rifles!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Trafficking Marijuana - Dismissed.

Littering - Responsible, VWF, court fees and agree to not litter again.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

"But it's for personal use. No one egets hurt with marijuana. It's natural. If God did not want you to use it he would not have placed it on earth".


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

hellooo, earth to Rudolph and Kareem...49 pound boxes don't work in your little 'loophole' when you have 5 of them next to each other

dumb


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The three biggest drug trafficking organizations are:

UPS
USPS
FedEx


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> hellooo, earth to Rudolph and Kareem...49 pound boxes don't work in your little 'loophole' when you have 5 of them next to each other
> 
> dumb


A search of his home also yielded 99 rounds of ammunition. Kind of ironic.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> The three biggest drug trafficking organizations are:
> 
> UPS
> USPS
> FedEx


Could you imagine those forfitures?

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
:smoke:


----------

